# Revell 2013 new line-up pictures



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Original post: http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1819034


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

FINALLY, a notchback Stang.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I WANT THAT NOTCHBACK MUSTANG NOW! WHERE THE FUKK IS MY TIME MACHINE!?:banghead:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Alternomad is back


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

There us a few of those i would like. But did we need the PT Cruiser?:thumbsdown:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> There us a few of those i would like. But did we need the PT Cruiser?:thumbsdown:


Don't need that damn SSR either, but I'll take that Rubicon though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Don't need that damn SSR either, but I'll take that Rubicon though.


Yes, add a little more lift. Throw some so real tires on it. Awesomeness.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

What year is the e expedition same as the snap one from before?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well im going to be broke next year. lol, there are a few of these i want.
FOOSE 64 impala. hell yeah.
The only thing is i wish some one would do a 2010 or newer chevy truck.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

INTHABLOOD said:


> What year is the e expedition same as the snap one from before?


Looks like it. I got 2 of the original release.



chevyguy97 said:


> well im going to be broke next year. lol, there are a few of these i want.
> FOOSE 64 impala. hell yeah.
> The only thing is i wish some one would do a 2010 or newer chevy truck.


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great job on the 'Cuda and Muustang ...... I also like that '57 Vert !!!

I can just still hear people complaining about something though ... _*it's inevitable !*_


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm liking the merc wagon


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

...and the oldsmobile


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think if I find the firebird, that'll be the first kit I'll build to match box art! Im a lowrider through and through, but I'll damned if I haven't always dreamed of owning a 1:1 77 bird just like the Bandit's, burning rubber at EVERY stop light!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea that Merc Wagon is going to be sick.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Yea that Merc Wagon is going to be sick.


X2 also kool to see the 37 Panel and Scool Bu back.That Wilys pickup looks bad as hell too


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Never liked the old Willys cars n trucks


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That 57 drop,foose 64,merc wagon, that olds , the 67 chalenger and smokey bird look appealing but I need another model kit like I need another hole in my head lol ..........


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> That 57 drop,foose 64,merc wagon, that olds , the 67 chalenger and smokey bird look appealing but I need another model kit like I need another hole in my head lol ..........


LOL..X2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Never liked the old Willys cars n trucks


Different strokes for differant folks,tell you the truth neither did I till I seen this







and someone on fbs working on this,Ive been wanting to do one like that now,I've been thinking a Lead Sled pickup would be sweet


----------

